# Simultaneous HDMI, Component and Composite Output?



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Folks,
On my current TiVo HD's, I am using the HDMI output for the local HDTV, the Component output for remote HDTVs and the composite output for remote SDTVs. All three outputs are always on, so this works surprisingly well. On the Premier boxes, are all three outputs on all the time? And, if so, do the HD menus just downscale for the composite output?

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Problem is there is only one set of composite audio outputs on the Premiere, and it doesn't even have S-video output (ultra cheapness). I have it hooked up to an old TV that doesn't have HDMI (has DVI) or optical/coaxial audio inputs and so use component + composite audio outputs to that TV, but that leaves no audio output to take to Slingbox A/V. Previously I was using an S3 on that TV which had enough analog outputs for my needs in comparison.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Couldn't you just use add a $10 RCA audio cable splitter?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

justen_m said:


> Couldn't you just use add a $10 RCA audio cable splitter?


 Do you have a link by any chance? I checked Monoprice et al but only saw Y-adapters and the like. I tried 2 Y adapters before but it doesn't have the proper output indpedance and only 1 output side on each worked. So I'm not sure what to look for in a proper RCA stereo spiltter. Thanks.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

atlynch said:


> Hi Folks,
> On my current TiVo HD's, I am using the HDMI output for the local HDTV, the Component output for remote HDTVs and the composite output for remote SDTVs. All three outputs are always on, so this works surprisingly well. On the Premier boxes, are all three outputs on all the time? And, if so, do the HD menus just downscale for the composite output?
> 
> Thanks,
> Drew


Yes to all questions.
I have had all 3 outputs connected: HDMI and component to my TV to support PiP/PoP, and composite to my Series2 (don't ask ).


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the responses. And, I too use Y splitters to split the analog audio to the component and composite TV's.

-Drew


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Do you have a link by any chance? I checked Monoprice et al but only saw Y-adapters and the like. I tried 2 Y adapters before but it doesn't have the proper output indpedance and only 1 output side on each worked. So I'm not sure what to look for in a proper RCA stereo spiltter. Thanks.


I was thinking of something like this. I've never tried it, but it seems like it should work.
http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-40650-Female-Adapter/dp/B000M52X62


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

justen_m said:


> I was thinking of something like this. I've never tried it, but it seems like it should work.
> http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-40650-Female-Adapter/dp/B000M52X62


 OK thanks. I ordered 2 of the female->2x female adapters to see how it goes. They're cheap enough so even if no go no big deal.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I was curious about this since I'm looking for a wireless Headset, connecting it to my HDTV (Aquos LC40le810un) would need an adapter or headsets which is above my range.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Problem is there is only one set of composite audio outputs on the Premiere, and it doesn't even have S-video output (ultra cheapness). I have it hooked up to an old TV that doesn't have HDMI (has DVI) or optical/coaxial audio inputs and so use component + composite audio outputs to that TV, but that leaves no audio output to take to Slingbox A/V. Previously I was using an S3 on that TV which had enough analog outputs for my needs in comparison.


It's not about being cheap.
Svideo is dead.
Most TVs, and other devices have already elimintaed Svideo. You can always connect a Y cable to the Composite A/V outputs of the TiVo. They will work fine with no issues on the Premiere I have connected to a DVD recorder and a HaVa Platinum.


----------

